# Homemade Tools >  How to Make Welding tool Using 12 Volt battery and AA battery 1.5 v

## Mr.DK DIY

AA battery ??? What you can do with an old AA battery 1.5 v

----------

Altair (Aug 3, 2019),

high-side (Aug 7, 2019)

----------


## Altair

Thanks Mr. DK DIY! We've added your Battery-Powered Welder to our Welding category,
as well as to your builder page: Mr. DK DIY's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Battery-Powered Welder
 by Mr. DK DIY

tags:
arc welder

----------

Mr.DK DIY (Aug 3, 2019)

----------

